# What is the legal magnification on Binoculars in 3D??



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

New this year IBO took all Bino restrictions off.


----------



## Oktinbender (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks! I had trouble finding their rules online. I didn't see any limits on ASA. Is the same true for them?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Oktinbender said:


> Thanks! I had trouble finding their rules online. I didn't see any limits on ASA. Is the same true for them?


no restrictions there


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

IBO rules here

http://www.ibo.net/

Click on tournaments.

Pretty strait forward.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

No restrictions! Doesn't that give a little advantage to someone who can afford top of the line binos. Just saying...


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know about that Radford. It kinda depends on the person using them I would think. I have top of the line binos, my sister has a cheap pair of Bushnells, and I gotta be honest, I really can't tell the difference


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

better binoculars will help you see better. But shooting itself still needs practice.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Radford Wooly said:


> No restrictions! Doesn't that give a little advantage to someone who can afford top of the line binos. Just saying...


Higher magnification does not equal a lot of dollars. There are descent binoculars out there for less than $200 and even less than that. I got a set for under $50.00. Bushnells 10 X 50s. Yeah, they were on sale. They get the job done.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Binos*

I use 15X50 Vipers from Vortex. Spotting scopes are just to heavy to carry:tongue:
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

emesa said:


> I don't know about that Radford. It kinda depends on the person using them I would think. I have top of the line binos, my sister has a cheap pair of Bushnells, and I gotta be honest, I really can't tell the difference


Take them out at the dimmest time of dusk...just before it goes dark that you cant see.....

That will help in showing which ones are better.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

Radford Wooly said:


> No restrictions! Doesn't that give a little advantage to someone who can afford top of the line binos. Just saying...


ya, but they dont have a restriction on how nice of bow you have or what its ibo ratting is. there is a speed limit, but no on what the bow shoots with a 5gpi arrow. it is like saying all bows that have an ibo speed of 325 or greater cant compete. most high dollar bows shoot over that speed. many high end binos also have high powers.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

I mostly use 8x43 ZEN ED2. The resolution is excellent for inspect the results. I do not like to bring a spotter with me as the tripod can be a real trip hazard when there are many people around


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

ALPINE 8.5x40 GREAT CLAIRITY GREAT PRICE


----------

